# Shiftline's 12g nano reef



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Last night I decided it was time to start my little nano reef

My DI filter is on back order.. And I have been Itching to get started. Generously some local refers donated a few buckets of RODI to get me started

I filled the bottom with 10lbs of live sand and added water and a power head

What the tank looked like yesterday 









All cleaned out









Added some sand 









filled it up









Added a powerhead...now I hurry up and wait for it to settle 

















Hopefully it doesn't take to long for things to settle. I should be getting some liverock today from another reefer!!

I have 36w's of leds on order for when I start adding corals


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

ooh, en-veee
good luck!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I must have changed the rock 50 times tonight


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Choose the aquascaping that will give you plenty of places to mount coral frags & small colonies.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol setting the rock up is difficult. I went through a couple of different versions too. Lots of holes for the fish to hide and swim through and as Anthony said, lots of room for corals. Trust me, once you buy your first you'll be hooked. I went to Anthony's to pick up one coral, came away with 2 and by the end of the weekend I was up to 8 corals in my tank. Welcome to the addiction.


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

+1 on what target said..... it is dangerous addiction. lol


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I can feel it coming!

What do you think of this scape? I'm undecided with the coral sticking up on ye left but aside from that I think it's not to bad.. Any tips for improvement?


----------



## guppygeorge (Sep 6, 2010)

shift said:


> Last night I decided it was time to start my little nano reef
> 
> I have 36w's of leds on order for when I start adding corals


I have followed with interest your building of this tank on both of your threads. Two questions: 1) Where did you end up getting this LED ? And 2) How mush did it cost ?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Led wasn't cheap. I got it off eBay trough ultrabrite. They make kits specificity for the edge. They start at $160 for the 18w and go up from there. The 36w was only $30 more do I figured why not.. That was before I added on the automated controller..so depends how fancy you want to go


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I was going to put the Aqua clear on to help clear up the water and realized intake tubes were full of algae and I couldn't find my little brush so I put the freshwater clean up crew to work


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

You'll probably want to point the powerhead up or horizontal, NOT down at the sand bed.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

+1 for the powerhead placement. I know mine will blow a hole in my sand bed from across the tank if pointed at the sand.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds good I'll level it up. Should it stay at the top?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I found a better solution for building. Solid base


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Good idea what did you use to cut it flat?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Diamond blade on the miter saw


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Revision 99


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. Get it flooded so you can join me in the coral money pit.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

That's the part that scares me. They can get pricey!

A few more shots now that it has had overnight to clear




























Would the powerhead be enough filtration or should I leave the aquaclear on as well?
If I leave it I think I'll paint the intake tube flat black or get a glass one to hide it


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The powerhead provides NO filtration. It's just for water movement/circulation to help oxygenate the water.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Aren't the rocks essentially the filtration?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

looks good..  I leave AQ50 in my 20G tank.. I think any extra filteration helps but that's just me


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

What all do you have for media in your aq50?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I put filter floss, cheato, and phosguard.. Others also put purigen.. I replace filter floss every week.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Got my new heater today!
















Super thin and takes little room in the tank. Ideally I would like to hide it in the hob filter.. I just need to find something a big bigger and deeper than the aquaclear 20


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

ONLY use filter floss or sponge if you are willing and able to either rinse them out under chlorinated tap water every few days/week or replace the floss like jhj0112. Otherwise the filter media becomes a Nitrate FACTORY and ends up causing more problems, in terms of elevated nutrient levels, than it solves. Many sumpless tanks have HOB filters converted into HOB refugiums, with chaeto, live rock rubble, and a small light.

Anthony


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I bought a big sheet of 100% poly for $6 at fabric land so ill just chuck it and use a new piece

For cheato In the hob is it worth doing it I an aquaclear 20? Would the little hob contain enough to be useful?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I think Cheato is optional. I really believe weekly maintenance is the key.. maybe you can do filter floss/phosoguard/purigen. JMO


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I just got a little jar of chemipure blue. Which I'll add one it's done cycling

That. A bit of filter floss and weekly water changes should do the trick


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

A few small tweaks and a bit of putty on the base joints to keep it all stable 








































Lots of caves for the critters and ledges for the corals


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks good. Test to make sure a magnet cleaner can pass by all over and you should be good to go with this aquascaping.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set up


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I can for the most part slide my hand all around it. I'm eyeing up a sleek little acrylic magnetic cleaner for the tank


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

nice rockscape!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you! So far I have a bunch of zoa's lines up. Do you Gus have any good suggestions of corals?


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got an orange rhodactis mushroom. Very cool looking. And they come in many different colors. Also, check if Anthony still has any frags. He's got some cool stuff. I got a frogspawn from him that looks really good.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Would they both be good for a small tank?


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

hmm which coral should I suggest?? lol it is like asking a kid which candy does he/she want at the candy store!! lol.. it is totally your preferance.. I have not tried SPS as everyone told me to start with LPS.. like candycane, leather.. once you get hooked, there is no end.. lol I can see you upgrading your saltwater to a bigger tank in near future .


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

^ I have to agree. You're going to get hooked into the corals. I'm less concerned with the fish right now. Do some searching around and see what corals you like. Right now I'm partial to palys and mushrooms. SPS look so cool, but I'm not ready for those yet either.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

The only limit is the size of my little tank! It will keep me on mine for now. For fish I'm only doing a few small ones 2-3 tiny fish and a shrimp or two 

Corals are defiantly a big one


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

jhj0112 said:


> hmm which coral should I suggest?? lol it is like asking a kid which candy does he/she want at the candy store!! lol.. it is totally your preferance.. I have not tried SPS as everyone told me to start with LPS.. like candycane, leather.. once you get hooked, there is no end.. lol I can see you upgrading your saltwater to a bigger tank in near future .


Haha my worst MTS was up to 7 tanks. I'm now down to 3. My eventual goal is 2. 
1 fresh 1 salt


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

shift said:


> Haha my worst MTS was up to 7 tanks. I'm now down to 3. My eventual goal is 2.
> 1 fresh 1 salt


1 100G fresh and 1 400G salt


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

If I only had the space!

I tested ammonia. And it seems closer to the 0.6 yellow however it doesn't really match any of them...?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Woo! Got my water tested at a LFS today and all is good to go!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

First two corals!!!

Alpha and omega zoas and purple bonsai sps.
Just starting to open back up after going for a drive


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice!! so it begins!!!!!  my daughter and I are going out on boxing day for some corals.. my wife is already worried.. lol I think my santa will get me some LFS' gift certificates!! 
you also want to check out some on-line coral stores.. sometimes people in Kelowna do group order on corals.. saving shipping. 
Enjoy!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan. So far I'm hitting up the local reefers for stock. Boxing Day could be dangerous for me to!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Jumping right to the SPS eh? And yeah Boxing Day could be dangerous for me too. In a few weeks I'm planning to do an order from Canada Corals and will be checking if anyone wants to jump in and save on shipping.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Would adding two fish at once be to much ? If the price is right I'm debating getting a yellow clown goby and a fire fish. Or is it better to do one wait a week or two and add another.? Boxing Day sales are coming


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally got a little life in the tank!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

A few new additions


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Added 36w of leds modded In to the hood!! Much cleaner than my temporary hack job 

3x 10000k-12000k LEDs
4x Royal blue LEDs
2x Blue Leds
2x violet 
1x Ultra violet









Now I just need to figure out how to get my camera to handle the blues!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks realy good!! Love that much room in the end pic are you dosing a have you had an algea bloom yet


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

No dosing no real algae yet. Just weekly water change of 2.5g ish I


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I added a new little buddy


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Hmm OK just make sure to monitor your levels with sps thwy will pull all the calcium and mag out of your water


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I will have to get some test kits for Those.... My hopes were partially weekly water changes would be enough to replenish the nutrients

I added a new little buddy yesterday and a trumpet coral!










































































What are some other bright softys to add more movement to the tank? So far I'm on the hunt for an Australian Duncan


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

The Aussie Duncan is an awesome coral. Frogspawn are pretty colorful and add some movement. Torch corals also would add movement


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

A frogspawn could work right beside the hammer. I thank a torch would get to big and sting everything in a small tank. I found one guy locally with a Duncan. Hopefully he is able to frag it for a decent price!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

have you thought about Acans?? they don't have any movement but some has awesome colors!!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

There are some real nice ones!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

What to add next... 
Orange plate coral or Blastomussa


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

When you're a true addict, forget the "or" & use "AND" instead :bigsmile:


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Baby steps. Corals aren't cheap!


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

get both!! that's what I did lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

LOL, such bad influences around here. I'd also go for both. Luckily, my wife is more into the corals than she is the fish so she'd be encouraging me too.

If I had to choose one, it would be the blastomussa


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

In all seriousness, if you get the blasto, make sure you keep it in a low light area cause they will shrivel up in high light.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Really? Good to know. Low light as in substrate or shaded area? Cool thing about plate is is is bright orange under artinic for a splash of color. Although blasto has more texture and more going on.. Can't decide :|


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

seriously, We( as I and my daughter, chantal) prefer plates.. we already have 3 plate corals in our 20G tank..


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Any pics on them? I'm on the fence. What Hassan them your favourite?. Sell me on them


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Haha I don't think chantal will like the idea of selling any corals lol here is the crappy cell picture of our plates you can kinda see the third one at the corner.. orange one was not happy when I took the picture


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

No pic.

Interesting factoid about plate corals is that they are one of the very few corals that can actually "Move" around. They do this by inflating and deflating. I once saw a time-lapsed video of a bunch of plate corals in a lagoon as they "migrated" around. I've also had an orange plate that didn't like its position and would shift to the other side of the tank. It would take a few days, and at first I didn't notice, then I thought it was a fish doing it. Only after watching that video did I realize what was happening. Don't have a link to the video but this site link will explain how it moves:

Saltwater Aquarium Corals for Marine Reef Aquariums: Plate Coral, Pinwheel, Fungia sp.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Haha sell me on why they are you favourite. Not a physical one . Can u try the pic again. Didn't work


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmm I don't know why it's not working.. I will post it later again


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

A few new additions today!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

My current list of corals:

Ricordea Florida mushroom
Green Mushroom (Rhodactis sp.)
Blue/green mushroom - unknow name 
Purple/red ricordea?

Alpha omega zoa
WaterMellon zoa
green bay packers zoa
nuclear green zoa
Purple zoa - unknown name 

Purple bonsai sps
Pavona
Montifusia
Montipora Capricornis?
Birds nest x3 differnt types?

Neon Green Glove Polyp, Clavularia sp
Hammer coral
Candy cane coral
Metallic green trumpet coral

Soon to have:
Australian Duncan 
Candy apple red zoa
Panama blue zoa
True rasta zoa
God of war zoa


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

I took the picture again while I was doing w/c.. so here they are


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Nice! Looks pretty good. Thanks for snapping anew one. 

The few mushrooms I added opened up quite a bit. Not sure if I will have spaces yet but still thinking about them


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

time for upgrade!! lol


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> No pic.:bigsmile:
> 
> Interesting factoid about plate corals is...


Another one (not sure if it was mentioned) is they are one of the few coral types that "phoenix." The plate (mother) will die and spawn little babies off of it's dead body. Some reefers have had dead mother plates producing for years! Though, new research suggest stick corals may be able to do this as well, in a different way. :bigsmile:

If only I had the floor space I'd get some...they are pretty cheap relatively imo.

You have amassed quite a list already it appears!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Enough of that! Haha the little tank is costing me a fortune in coral addictions as it is. There would be no stopping me in a big one.. Besides I'll run out of spots for new ones soon and be forced to slow down hehe.. Next big project is going to be an automated daily water change


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Finally found out how to take a few pics that are not overs saturated with blue!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice pics.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Craziest thing just happened. I was trying to take a close of the candy canes. and i saw the mouth open, a little white tube poked out and spurted out a cloud of liquid.. I snapped a pic just after this happened and you can still see the little white tube coming out of the mouth.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Perhaps releasing gametes? (Trying to undergo sexual reproduction) 

Not incredibly rare, but not incredibly common either.


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

New corals? Why yes! Yes there is a few new additions.

Panama blue zoa 









Candy Apple red ZOA









God of war zoa









Australian Duncan


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Nice!! it's getting packed now!  beautiful tank..


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Thank you! I think I'm cut off from corals for a while as I'm running out of room (aside from the 2 heads of true Rastas I'm getting tomorrow)


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I got my little buddy a friend


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

very nice! did you just get one clown?


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I picked him up Friday night. Very active little guy! So far I love him and everyone is playing nice. (Except for the cleaner shrimp who keeps tramping on my zoa's heads!!)

I'm close to getting my automated water changer built and setup then I should have one pretty happy tank!


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

Always room for another frag right?

Well I think my poor little tank is getting closes to being. Maxed out...
I added a coco worm and about six different zoa's over the pas week!


----------

